# Looking for US-based VPS hosting



## Issuenticos (May 5, 2017)

Hi I am looking for a US based VPS. This upgrade has come due to one of my clients wanting a more secure solution (and willing to pay).
Realistically I'd be looking at around $50/month for the service.
I'd prefer a managed option and would rather have the service on KVM (or other virtualisation that doesn't "share" resources about).
In terms of spec, I'd like around 3-5cores and 4 or more GB of memory.
Not too bothered about SSD space (tough this would be nice) but around 100Gb of space would be preferred.
Most important would be some form of backup facility (which I would say comes with some form of managed solution).
Any help would be appreciated, preferably from someone who uses the company they recommend.

Regards


----------



## radwebhosting (May 5, 2017)

You mentioned a managed service...Are you looking for any control panel software to be included with your server?


----------



## Jackwebbby (May 5, 2017)

Taking into consideration the situation you have fetched up at, can recommend hostingsource.com ssd vps hosting solutions. 
It has an amazing reputation for providing secured hosting service at very competitive price along with superb customer service - giving you the confidence you need to know it'll be around for years to come.


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 10, 2017)

Is there any US location that you would like to be over some place else?


----------



## Kostoprav (May 17, 2017)

I have seen nice vps deals offered by libertyvps.net in Netherlands. Get 30% off in first month - coupon Code: I4JS661YNK
Support is a genuine 24/7 and responses are always within a few minutes, often with a full solution.


----------



## WSWD (May 17, 2017)

Kostoprav said:


> I have seen nice vps deals offered by libertyvps.net in Netherlands.



That's great, but apparently you didn't read that the OP wants a US-based VPS.


----------



## Orestock (May 23, 2017)

If so you can move onto the next step. You may find with the big hosting companies (hostgator ect) they might reply quickly but it will be some untrained Indian guy copying and pasting responses. Go for a medium sizes company and I guarantee they will provide more personal help and be more willing to assist you in your needs.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2017)

I've ordered several servers from RamNode in the past and I believe they're in your budget. Great service with a friendly team and their servers are reliable from what I've experienced.


----------



## LusoVPS. (May 31, 2017)

Kostoprav said:


> I have seen nice vps deals offered by libertyvps.net in Netherlands. Get 30% off in first month - coupon Code: I4JS661YNK
> Support is a genuine 24/7 and responses are always within a few minutes, often with a full solution.


How long has the web host been in business? Have they changed management/ ownership in that time or, more importantly, recently?


----------

